# A different AFX 120 ohm controller question



## Lone Beagle (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, guy here. I just set up my AFX Endurance Champions set with the Tri-voltage power pack and 120 ohm controllers. One car seemed consistently a lot faster by switching lanes then controllers I narrowed it down to one of the controllers. Does anybody have any thoughts of how to correct this?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to the boards Lone Beagle! Someone with more knowledge than me should be along to answer your question, but be patient since its a holiday weekend. :cheers2:


----------



## signal (May 19, 2018)

Hey Lone Beagle, I recently got a new set too; not the same as yours but mega g+ w/ 120 ohm controllers. Good troubleshooting by isolating the issue. Are you measuring the lap times with some sort of timing system? Which power setting are you using?

I dunno maybe one controller is somewhat defective. I have one that the trigger spring seems a little not lubricated or jerky. I can maybe live with it, but it is noticeable. It is making me consider after market controllers now haha. I heard that is the one thing that the afx product lacks is quality of controllers, but maybe they're trying to hit a price point for whichever demographic so these things can happen. I might write them an email. It sucks that the controllers are not easy open with screws, etc, so one can modify/repair/whatever them.

Based on the quality of what I got so far I will give them the benefit of the doubt and write them about the controller. Maybe you should write them too. My set is out of the box new too so hopefully they will be understanding.


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Guys if you are having ANY issues with the controllers, contact Racemasters, tell customer service what the problem is and we will send you a new one. Unfortunately, we do get some bad batches occasionally.

[email protected]ters.com

Charlie


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

straight from the horse's mouth


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Cant get more knowledgable than that - thanks Charlie! :thumbsup:


----------



## signal (May 19, 2018)

Thanks, Charlie. I will write tomorrow. Hope OP does as well. BTW completely satisfied with everything else.

best wishes


----------



## Lone Beagle (Mar 20, 2018)

Just wanted to finish this. Racemasters sent me two controllers with long cables. excellent customer service!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi Ho Beagle .... away


----------



## signal (May 19, 2018)

Same thing happened to me. I recently wrote AFX about my controller issues. Same thing. Incredible customer service. I was surprised at how nice, attentive, and willing to make me a happy customer the lady helping me conducted herself. Two thumbs up!

On an unrelated note, I recently had friends/family over for racing (before the controllers became totally unusable) and my sister said this is the most fun she has had in a long time. She is coming to visit again next weekend and I said I hope I can pencil you in for some racing and she said I would be insulted if you didn't ask. Haha. 

= )


----------



## JimDouglasJr (Jul 1, 2018)

Most companies want their consumers to be happy.
A kindly worded email or phone call will usually get a happy result.
The art of civil communication is slowly being lost. People don't even think to contact the manufacturer any more.
Racemasters is a class act.


----------

